# betta's 2 in tank



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

we are looking at getting a 25 gallon cube tank soon, and wondering about bettas, we have one, dont know what kind he/she is other than betta. Just wondering if there is a certain betta we could put 2 in the same tank, any suggestions. If we got a male and a female would they bred have baby betta's or not. That is not what we really wanna do, we would just like to have a couple in there with differnt color to hav a very colorful fish, 
thanks for the help
Rob


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Males have long, flowing fins, females have shorter, stubby fins. 

If you put 2 males in together they will fight (probably until one is dead).

If you put a male and a female in together, he very well might pick on her until she dies from stress or injury, (even though it's a potential mate, the males are still aggressive and territorial).

It is possible to put a few females in together but only if the tank is big enough and if there are enough hiding places. Females will sometimes bully each other, but it is possible to keep females together - it really just depends on each female's personality.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some males have short fins....But its easy to tell by pics which is which.As far as other bettas as tankmates,there are a few that will work,but will cost you a good penny.Mouthbrooders,like the Albimarginata,Simplex and Pugnax will be fine as long as the one you have isnt overly aggressive.I would stay away from the splenden complex,because most likely yours is a splenden and will indeed breed with other splendens,mahachai,imbellis,smaragdina and stictos.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the info, tomorrow after work ill get some pictures of the betta we have and see if you might know if its a male or female and what kind, again thanks for all your help 
Rob


----------

